# Level 5 Tools IN ACTION! ALL-WALL PROMOTION



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

There have been some questions and comments about the Level 5 line of tools of late and we appreciate the interest.

Wanted to share a new video series that shows the tools in action! Fun to watch and gives you an overview of some of our tools.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICYz5tGm96c&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Now is a great time to give Level 5 a try! Currently All-Wall is running a promotion on Level 5! Check out the full line up at:

http://www.all-wall.com/

As always, we appreciate your consideration and feedback!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

My level 5 pump and taper just taped this, Went great, Smooth as.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't see any biscuits on that mini! How you gonna sop up all that gravy with no biscuits Cazna??


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I don't see any biscuits on that mini! How you gonna sop up all that gravy with no biscuits Cazna??


Haha, Well that's about half of the firewall there is to do moore, To be continued :yes:


----------



## DDay (Mar 11, 2014)

Pretty sweet job you got there!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

DDay said:


> Pretty sweet job you got there!


Sure is :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Another area done with the Level 5 taper. :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice work Caz, clinical.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done Caz:thumbsup:, those bottom joins would be a pain.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Another area done with the Level 5 taper. :thumbsup:


And the tapepro twister handle for the bottom I'm guessing?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And the tapepro twister handle for the bottom I'm guessing?


Lol, Yes, good guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

And this part, And 2 store rooms, 3 offices, 3 toilets, the stairway way wall, cupboard under the stairs and a smoko break room.

Big showroom to go, Give this Level 5 box a good run that Level 5 tools and pro plaster tools kindly sent me, Ive had a run with it and all I will say this stage is :thumbsup::thumbsup:, Goes great. Will post some more pics soon.


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

I have the 3.5 angle head and auto taper. The angle head works great. Havnt had a chance to try the bazooka yet


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I have to say im very happy with this 12 box from level 5, It goes very well indeed, No problems at all, Has a nice feel to it and nice to use so im one happy camper, Great value. 

Here is a showroom I did with it, 20m long, 8m wide, 3m to 6m in height, Thanks again Level 5, Im going to get a lot of use out of this box, Its a pleasure to use :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

How are your shoulders feeling Caz?  Btw the work looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> How are your shoulders feeling Caz?  Btw the work looks good. :thumbsup:


Thanks Gaz, Actually the shoulders feel pretty good, I troweled the three expansion joins and boxed that with the DM short handle off the scissor lift Awesome things those, No over reaching and stretching but sanding it on Monday might knock the wind out of my sails :yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this time do you have a driver for scissor lift ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> this time do you have a driver for scissor lift ?


 
No, Did it myself, Really cant see the point or economics in having a driver, So he stands there watching me work then I stand there watching him drive?? Or I elbow him in the head and hes in the way giving me less room to coat, Dead and lost money for me paying someone else, If that was a big flat ceiling then maybe ok, But its on a rake, And see those wires sticking up out of the floor, Dam things, They screw up a straight run on some of them, The boarders and myself might have damaged them.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> No, Did it myself, Really cant see the point or economics in having a driver, So he stands there watching me work then I stand there watching him drive?? Or I elbow him in the head and hes in the way giving me less room to coat, Dead and lost money for me paying someone else, If that was a big flat ceiling then maybe ok, But its on a rake, And see those wires sticking up out of the floor, Dam things, They screw up a straight run on some of them, The boarders and myself might have damaged them.


It's not only a driver, it's your helper...when not driving he can do some other jobs

Don't know if you worked in this way... starting from high section and working your way down with long handle no DM...it keeps your shoulders pain free

you can see from these pics, we drive under the steel beams all the way to the end and then start with another one - the job took the two of us only 3 days for stopping 

And about losing money ...it's like poker .. sometimes you lose sometimes you win

The electricians should worry about their wires not you


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool Man, Cheers for those pics, Looks good.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's some sweet Tight finishing Cazna &Keke ! :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers Moore, Hey Keke, Im just wondering what those rooms are going to be used for?? Very odd shaped and those beams up there??


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

is the stage for a theatre


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> The electricians should worry about their wires not you


Hey keke, I damaged the wires with the scissor lift and they had to fix them, The builder calls me and says it was $40 materials for the electricians to fix it so maybe I should shout them smoko, I said ok, So how about the 5 f#$k ups they did, Cut holes in the wrong spots and put power points on the wrong side of the wall I had to patch up then.

Man, my fellow tradesmen working around me are becoming all for one and one for all, Winge moan moan, People should just shut and help each other up, Clearly its not the way it is.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Amen Cazna! Why is it we fix their screw ups when we get to the job and then hafta come back later if they screw up again? But whoa are we if we touch anything and it breaks our gets dirty.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Hey keke, I damaged the wires with the scissor lift and they had to fix them, The builder calls me and says it was $40 materials for the electricians to fix it so maybe I should shout them smoko, I said ok, So how about the 5 f#$k ups they did, Cut holes in the wrong spots and put power points on the wrong side of the wall I had to patch up then.
> 
> Man, my fellow tradesmen working around me are becoming all for one and one for all, Winge moan moan, People should just shut and help each other up, Clearly its not the way it is.


I'm rough with these kind of guys

Seen those cables on the floor and the holes uncovered ... they're called HAZARDS here .. and if they complain about the damage wires , I'll give them time to fix them up before I "do it" 

On this theatre I screw 1 AV cable and the guy complained about the $2000 damage I was responsible for... so close to kick his ass ( literally) because he put the cable in my battens without any sign and he put put my life in danger 

For complaining he lost not only the AV cable but also my scissor lift which he was using for free. NO FAVOURS FOR NOT-NICE PEOPLE


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> I'm rough with these kind of guys
> 
> Seen those cables on the floor and the holes uncovered ... they're called HAZARDS here .. and if they complain about the damage wires , I'll give them time to fix them up before I "do it"
> 
> ...


Its amazing how arrogant and rude some other trades are isn't it. I tell the painters, I will get this big room done, Leave over the weekend to make sure its all nice and dry, sand Monday, So tues its all yours.

On sun after lunch I think to myself I might go out and do a bit for a few hrs to make mon easier so on the way out there about 2pm I get a text from the builder asking will the room be ready for the painter tomorrow on Monday because they are coming???

So I sand till dark, 7pm. Come back mon first thing and carry on edge sanding and the 3 painters show up and I say your going to have to have a little patience because I have a couple of hrs edge sanding to do and its all yours, Well F#$k me did they drop there bottom lips, They still had enough to do, I wasn't holding anything up, But it was boo hoo poor us, We might as well go home, Etc, So they pi$$ off, To get paint, they didn't even pick it up on the way out, 9.30am I was done.

300pm smoko I ask how they were going and I get a smart mouth moan about if the plasterer had the room ready first thing there day would be better, Man I tell you I was fuming, But I bite my words and say nothing out of fear if I fire up I wont know when to stop and do or say something I could regret.

Then they expect the scissor lift because they think the builders supplying it when I was paying half and I lent these pricks a big roller frame to paint a wall a week before hand.

Its all an attitude new to me, Dog eat dog, all for one and one for all, Im with 2buck, I hate painters :furious:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh man, after years on commercial sites I can tell you heaps of stories like this one

Dogs eat dogs? Dogs eat puppies 
Be a lion among dogs to survive :yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Its amazing how arrogant and rude some other trades are isn't it. I tell the painters, I will get this big room done, Leave over the weekend to make sure its all nice and dry, sand Monday, So tues its all yours.
> 
> On sun after lunch I think to myself I might go out and do a bit for a few hrs to make mon easier so on the way out there about 2pm I get a text from the builder asking will the room be ready for the painter tomorrow on Monday because they are coming???
> 
> ...


see caz I tell the builder a certain time, but if he has no respect for the painter there is nothing I can do, and when they show up I tell them the builder is an A$$


----------

